# Well..........had to stop knitting



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

In order to make this for my great grandchild coming in July
It's all hand quilted, with pillow to match, now back to my knitting project.


----------



## nanny v (Sep 4, 2013)

WOW that is amazing, well done


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Great reason to stop knitting. It's beautiful, your great grandchild will cherish it.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful blanket


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

A treasure!


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

Yikes!! That's a lot of stitching!! But so gorgeous! Bravo!


----------



## cajunlady7325 (Mar 30, 2015)

Beautiful, she will just love it to pieces. FAntastic job.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is just gorgeous!! She's going to love sleeping with this on her!!!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I did not know that anyone still did hand quilting. I have a quilt that my grandmother did by hand. It is a beautiful thing that you have done. MN


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

nanny v said:


> WOW that is amazing, well done


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, just gorgeous. She'll love it.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Well worth the time away from your knitting.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

That is really lovely. Well done.

Jenny x


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

That's a worthwhile interruption! and for a wonderful reason.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful! Of course you had to make it!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful! What a great heirloom" &#128165;


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Fabulous...extremely clever

Pat on the back time &#128521;


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

Such a keepsake for a new princess- lovely work!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is really lovely.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

It is lovely and truly an heirloom.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Well done! Have not quilted in years.....then it was what I call "cheaters quilting" stitching around the printed pattern on fabric. Looks great!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

Very nice, I love the way you quilted it. Know you can knit something for the baby to match.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful!!! I predict it will be loved and used for many years. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

Bright and cheerful! I love it. Nice work.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Love it, and so will she!! Looks great! &#128150;


----------

